# Pekin Duck with a lump



## brianbeth84 (Jun 25, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen this kind of lump before?  She hasn't laid eggs in a couple of years, its not hard and its red and warm underneath.  No maggots or any bugs.  She doesn't act like anything is bothering her.  Thoughts?


----------



## brianbeth84 (Jun 28, 2014)

Bump.  Anyone with Duck experience?  Can I give Antibotics IM?


----------



## Sumi (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry to see you didn't get an answer yet. How is your duck doing now? I've asked some duck owner friends to have a look and advice if possible.


----------



## Amiga (Jul 5, 2014)

I have not had this in my flock, but a few things come to mind.  One is ascites - a fluid buildup in the abdominal cavity.  It can have several causes.

If you can get her to a vet, that is what I would do.

I might try to soak the area in Epsom salt solution, simply because that is a good all-around home remedy.  It can absorb toxins, it can make an area feel better, too.  Is it bare, do you think, because it drags, or she picks at it, or both?


----------



## brianbeth84 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for checking in.  She went to the vet on Thursday and they thought it was a build up of egg fluid w/o the egg.  They sent the xrays off to a specialist and determined it is a tumor that requires surgery.  The vet talked about doing it pro bono because I have already spent a tremendous amount of money on one duck but I will know more Monday.  If not, then she will meet Jesus because I don't want her in pain.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 6, 2014)

I hope they can help her. Please keep us posted?


----------



## brianbeth84 (Jul 21, 2014)

She is still with us.  She would need surgery as it is a tumor.  Therefore, you know the ending.....In all my years of having ducks, first one with a tumor!


----------



## Sumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Good luck with her


----------

